
Astronomers announce discovery of closest Earth-sized planet yet found - tomr_stargazer
https://www.cfa.harvard.edu/MEarth/gj1132b.html
======
tomr_stargazer
Press release from MIT:

[http://news.mit.edu/2015/new-earth-sized-
exoplanet-1111](http://news.mit.edu/2015/new-earth-sized-exoplanet-1111)

